# ISPConfig3 Addons



## pk67 (7. März 2012)

Hallo, 

gibt es für ISPConfig3 addons? und wenn ja wo findet mann diese?

Wie kann ich eigene addons in ISPConfig3 integrieren?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Till (8. März 2012)

Es gibt bereits das Zahlungsmodul Addon:

ISPConfig 3 Zahlungsmodul | ISPConfig.de

das aber zur Zeit noch als Downloadpaket und nicht package ausgeliefert wird. Es wird aber demnächst auch über den Addon Installer verfügbar sein und das ISPConfig Repository wird auch für Community Addons verfügbar sein.



> Wie kann ich eigene addons in ISPConfig3 integrieren?


Siehe z.B. für eine ISPConfig Erweiterung:

Interface modules | ISPConfig 3 Documentation

bzw. das Roundcube Addon von Horfic:

Installation Instructions (package) - ISPConfig 3 - Roundcube - web wack creation - Bugs


----------



## pk67 (8. März 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

